# How important is the GRE if most schools you apply to don't require it?



## andy001 (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi all,
I was just having a conversation with somebody and am debating whether I should even take the GRE. Is it super important to programs like NYU or Columbia that don't even require it? In fact, most of the top ones (other than USC and UT) say in fine print that it is not needed. For the most part I feel like they could care less but I just wanted to ask if anybody would say otherwise. I would imagine it's more important to have a strong portfolio over a GRE score or GPA. Let me know!

Best Regards


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 28, 2019)

Speaking as an UT Austin applicant, it's hardly important even when they do require it. I didn't study for the gre and my scores were very low. Mid 140s give or take. Both UT Austin and Michener at UT Austin said very littlle is weighted on the gre and it must be true since I got in with my scores.

So for schools that don't require it at all, i'd say it's not important at all. Probably wouldn't give you much an edge even if your scores are super high, unless its to make up for a very low gpa.


----------



## andy001 (Feb 28, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> Speaking as an UT Austin appplicant, it's hardly important even when they do require it. I didn't study for the gre and my scores were very low. Mid 140s give or take. Both UT Austin and Michener at UT Austin said very littlle is weighted on the gre and it must be true since I got in with my scores.
> 
> So for schools that don't require it at all, i'd say it's not important at all. Probably wouldn't give you much an edge even if your scores are super high, unless its to make up for a very low gpa.


 
Yea. I figured. I just didn't see the point in putting in all that studying if it's not going to help. Congrats on your admittance by the way! And thank you for your reply. Cheers!


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 3, 2019)

andy001 said:


> Hi all,
> I was just having a conversation with somebody and am debating whether I should even take the GRE. Is it super important to programs like NYU or Columbia that don't even require it? In fact, most of the top ones (other than USC and UT) say in fine print that it is not needed. For the most part I feel like they could care less but I just wanted to ask if anybody would say otherwise. I would imagine it's more important to have a strong portfolio over a GRE score or GPA. Let me know!
> 
> Best Regards


From what I understand from most of the programs, at least in this field of film that we all aspire to, very little of your application consideration is weighted on GRE scores. That’s not to say an outstanding GRE score wouldn’t improve your chances (It would seem counterintuitive if that was the case), but most programs are more focused on a person’s creative supplements. There are definitely some programs out there, for example LMU’s Screenwriting program requires it for applicants with a GPA under 3.0, but most are more concerned with your creative works. If you think the GRE might help your application, it would definitely be worth it, but in this field the GRE is far from necessary. 

DISCLAIMER: This is just my thought process, based upon the thoughts of my undergrad professors, current grad students, and graduate application guidelines from the programs I looked at. 

Best of luck


----------



## Qingyue (Mar 6, 2019)

I don't think that's very important. I didn't study GRE and got accepted to UT Austin. Good luck!


----------



## Deb F (Mar 6, 2019)

I am an admitted student and I have a lot of friends who also study in film schools, I don't think GRE is necessary and I recommend you to spend more time preparing your supporting samples and essays. That's what really matters to a film school. And I heard from a friend that Columbia cares about grades, if so I guess it means a higher GPA will be enough. What about your GPA?


----------



## andy001 (Mar 7, 2019)

Deb F said:


> I am an admitted student and I have a lot of friends who also study in film schools, I don't think GRE is necessary and I recommend you to spend more time preparing your supporting samples and essays. That's what really matters to a film school. And I heard from a friend that Columbia cares about grades, if so I guess it means a higher GPA will be enough. What about your GPA?


It should be a 3.4 or 3.5 at the end of this semester.


----------



## Deb F (Mar 10, 2019)

andy001 said:


> It should be a 3.4 or 3.5 at the end of this semester.


Well, it's not bad from my point of view. Maybe you can send an email to the schools you're interested in to ask them what the average GPA and the lowest GPA of their admitted students are. But I still think GRE is unnecessary.


----------

